# Multimammates needing a home- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:

Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
mickelmarshmouse
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: MULTIMAMMATE
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): 4mth
Name(s): Bean and Stanley
Colours: Agouti with white.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner had a change in circumstance.
Temperament: A little unsure of people but lovely towards each other.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: Although multimammate males have a bad reputation these boys are very sweet towards each other and the fancy mouse they currently live with. Intially Stanley gave warning nips when he wanted to be put down but seems to be much better now. Bean is more tolerant and can be handled for short periods. Although we are still hoping to gradually build up the time they can be held for. These boys would best suit an adult owner as they are quite fast.









Stanley on the left, Bean on the right.









Bean being squishy


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These lovely boys are still looking for a new home.


----------

